# Fein Adapter?



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Has anyone bought this adapter?

http://www.joaliff.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=35

I have no problem purchasing new fien blades but a lot of the times i pick up a weekend project, go to the store to get materials and realize i need a new blade. It'd be nice to pick up a bosch blade as needed.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I would first look at the adapter that Bosch designed that would enable all Bosch blades to be used on a wide range of other brand oscillating tools.
.......*Click Here*
.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

GM,
Try the Imperial blades. They fit just about everything, including the fein. They are less money, better steel, and made in the USA. I bought some recently and they do work well.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The Bosch adapter is free on their website....


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not seeing where to purchase the adapter for the fein. Well the free one anyways. I see the one for 4.99 which i am willing to pay but free would always be better.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> GM,
> Try the Imperial blades. They fit just about everything, including the fein. They are less money, better steel, and made in the USA. I bought some recently and they do work well.
> Mike Hawkins


Ooo. I'm gonna try these. Thanks. 

I do go out of the way to buy Made in USA. I HATE how much extra work it takes sometimes to find things Made in the USA


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry, I meant Dremel has the free one. Fein is one of the tools listed....


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Can you provide me the link? Wouldn't hurt to have a couple adaptors on hand.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Dremel.com, select United States for your country of preference, the offer is on the home page that opens.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

bjbatlanta said:


> Dremel.com, select United States for your country of preference, the offer is on the home page that opens.


Thanks, that's where i must have missed it. Good way to increase sales on Dremels behalf.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

bjbatlanta said:


> The Bosch adapter is free on their website....


I don't see it being for free on their site


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

epson said:


> I don't see it being for free on their site


It's on the dremel website. He corrected himself.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

gmhammes said:


> It's on the dremel website. He corrected himself.


Yeah I found it after I read down a bit further… Thanks…


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Why about the obsession with being free or cheaper?

The Fein has the quality and has many, many years of proven quality and performance, but only recently made it available in the U.S. This has spawned the late/new and cheaper cost copies of the tool and the parts that low dollar users get attracted to.

A Dremel is definitely not a Fein.

Dick


----------



## clintb (Mar 13, 2009)

Free adapter information:
Here: http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81381
and
Here: http://toolguyd.com/2011/03/free-bosch-oscillating-tool-cutting-blade-and-ois-adapter-round-2/

BTW, this is for the Bosch to other adapter.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Got my dremel adaptor the other day. I will hopefully get a review up of dremel blades with the adaptor soon.


----------

